# Cat vs pup



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, so as our date approaches for bringing home our gourgeous 'Boo'  im now looking for any more suggestions with first intros to our cat 'casper'.

Okay heres what i have planned so far
I have a training lead so boo will be clipped to me when the cat is around
Boo will not be allowed upstairs or on furniture
Feed cat before boo, because of the whole bottom of pack thing
Treats for training boo not to touch cat
I have a pheromone plug for the cat
I have purchased mackerel, kippers,sardines and salmon to bribe the cat
I have purchased a catnip spray to spray puppies things with....

Phew! Have i left anything out? Or am i armed and ready? Lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

you sound ready to me.......let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> you sound ready to me.......let the fun begin!!!


I wish it would hurry up! Im even dreaming about puppies at the moment! Lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me; be prepared for a sudden chase of the cat by puppy, ensure you have a firm stance if puppy is attached to you! (he he). I used stair gates to keep mine apart. My cat learned to sit on command copying the puppy for treats, they both would sit next to each other, get their treats, then the battles would begin again. Good luck (mine never became friends or even tolerated each other, they just had to be kept apart)


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Our cat used to be inside most of the time, now he is outside most of the time!!
But he is coming around to the idea i think because he will now be in the same room as Tilly. Just be prepared that your cat will not be happy for anwhile and good luck with it all!!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Our cat used to be inside most of the time, now he is outside most of the time!!
But he is coming around to the idea i think because he will now be in the same room as Tilly. Just be prepared that your cat will not be happy for anwhile and good luck with it all!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

i really hope it all works out, i love my cat and dont want him to feel unwelcome in his own home, im looking at him now all curled up on 'his' sofa and im really worried....


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

I will be in the same situation as you when we bring Cookie home in two weeks. We have 2 cats and a older dog, oh and 2 horses!! The cats usually go out at night and spend the days sleeping upstairs on my bed( dogs are not allowed upstairs) so hopefully they will be able to get out of the way of him for some of the time!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Rejess said:


> I wish it would hurry up! Im even dreaming about puppies at the moment! Lol


I did that too 
It eem o long ago now
Oh dear, ome of my key are not working


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning,

I also have cats (three) and have been trying to devise a 'plan' for when we bring our puppy home:

- Before puppy arrival get a higher scratching post so cats can view puppy from above
- Put the litter tray somewhere private for cats (also stops puppy from eating poo)
- Trim cats’ claws 
- Get catnip toys and spray for cat
- Get plug-in Feliway and start using a day or two before puppy arrives home
- Prepare crate and let cats explore before bringing puppy home
- Install baby gates at the bottom of the stairs so that cats can escape upstairs
- Before leaving the house to pick up puppy spray furniture etc with Feliway 
- Arrive home
- Put cats in room upstairs
- Respray room with Feliway
- Take puppy outside to pee/poo & have a drink/food & cuddle
- Stroke puppy with a damp cloth (to put its smell on it) and take to cats to let them smell. Do the same in reverse
- Holding puppy let cats in
- Don’t scold cats for being hostile initially but move *puppy *away if things get nasty. I've been told that you shouldn't move cat as they'll get even more upset that their territory is being messed with! 
- Feed the cats so they associate the puppy with good things and are distracted…
- Give cats lots of attention
- Keep puppy on a lead so he doesn’t chase
- Cross your fingers... 

Is there anything else?

Turi x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

I like some of your ideas, one or 2 that i hadnt thought of there! Particularly trimming the cats claws! Lol.... And i like the idea of the cloth,
Im hoping That all the fishy goodies i have bought my cat will bring him round, a bit like positive reinforcement... Ie puppy = nice food etc... I plan on feeding them both these treats at the same time... My cat has never had those particular foods before so i am hoping that the smell
Of a fishy feast will just be too much for him to resist!!! I think we are both very prepared unless there is anyone ekse with some additionak ideas or experiences that worked for them?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi again Claire

Our cats don’t receive treats frequently so I’m hopeful that treats once the puppy arrives will be a good distraction. 

They’re quite playful – they love their catnip mice and vibrating ladybug! – but I imagine a puppy will play more boisterously for their liking. 

I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t nervous – two are 12, one is five – and they’ve never lived or even met a dog!!! 

Turi x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Turi, we've had our little Wynny now for 6 weeks and I was really worried when we got her as we have a Persian cat (Almo) who's 6 years and had never seen a dog in his life. Being a Persian he is a very homely indoor cat, just like a dog actually. I had always put off getting a dog as he was always our number one and I didn't want to upset him.

Anyway Wynny arrived and things have been much better than I expected. Everytime Wynny goes to chase the cat I just shout NO or LEAVE and reward her with a treat. She is learning and has come to realise that the cat will not run around and play with her like my sisters little cockapoo who is a week older. After being chased around the garden Almo actually clawed Wynny's nose and drew a little blood but I make a point of never shouting at the cat always the dog (may sound wicked I know). We still have moments when she gets a bit lively round the cat but it is generally just hastily running up to him with a waggly tail and then running straight past him, normally towards the cat's food, or even sometimes the cat tray!! I did have to prise a piece of poo from her mouth at one time, dirty little moo!! Don't think it will be long though before she takes no notice of him, and hopefully they'll be snuggling up together, fingers crossed. I even think he quite likes the idea of having a little sister. 

I must say I'm really impressed with the way the cat has responded he doesn't always run from Wynny but stands his ground and will sometimes growl but bless him he hasn't attempted to claw her again. He will often walk over to have a nose when she's asleep or just having a quiet moment.

So I'm sure in time your cats will get use to a new puppy, but just remember they are always the boss. Good luck x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, I should have said Hi Turi AND CLAIRE. Good luck to you both xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh yes, I had forgotten the poo! Puppies love to eat cat poo, so have a plan. Izzy used to spend ages routing through the flowerbeds and it took me a while to realise what the disgusting smell on her breath was!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Donna,

Thank you for your post - you've given me a bit more hope about Zulu, Bluebell, Elmo and new pup actually getting along relatively peacefully. Alma sounds lovely... great name. I think it means kind and soulful in Latin (my sister and her Italian husband have been discussing potential baby names recently - both their maiden names begin with A - Alexandra and Alfredo. They want their babies' names to begin with 'A' too and Alma is on the list! Anyway, I digress, as usual. 

Donna when you first introduced Alma and Wynny was it awful - I have visions of world war three! Did you follow something similar to what I outlined earlier? 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Cara - that's AWFUL!!! Puppy toothbrush it is. 

Turi x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

It wasn't that awful Turi, to be honest I didn't have a plan other than move the dirt tray and cat food to the landing. I just let Almo have a sniff around but I kept putting Wynny in the crate every so often so he didn't feel too threatened. My main concern was that he would decide to hibernate upstairs which is what my friends cat did for two years when they introduced their English bulldog. Because almo always sat with us in the evening I was really worried at first, but it all seems to have calmed down and Almo still sits with us on the sofa, with Wynny on the other chair. Wynny will sometimes try to jump up when he's sleeping but at the moment can't actually climb up so Almo feels quite safe in his usual sleeping place. 

Donna x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Donna, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that the same happens for us! 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Turi and Claire

I don't want to depress you but after having Betty for three Months it is still
a bit of a nightmare between her and my nine year old cat Molly...
Betty is quite a live wire and really just want's to play..Molly stands her ground for a bit - hissing and lashing out by finally runs off with Betty in chase. Of course you always try to be in control of the situation but sometimes you take your eye off the ball. Pretty much doing all that has been previously suggested as it upsets me to see Molly relagated to other areas of the house away from us.. I'm hoping things will still improve once Betty calms down a bit. Well I can hope!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Colin I’m sorry to hear things haven’t worked out as well as you’d hoped. I suppose it’s a bit of a gamble – even with all the preparation in the world you don’t know how animals will respond. Perhaps when Betty has calmed down a bit they will get on a bit better – only time will tell. 

With three cats I worry that they will gang up against the puppy! Bluebell will initially be scared but she has a real mothering instinct (even though she’s never had a litter herself) and so fingers crossed it won’t be long before she’s giving the puppy a good groom. However, she wouldn’t tolerate being chased as she is a bit of a madam and really just likes cuddles. 

Elmo is very playful at five and likes to chase Bluebell so I’m hopeful he will find a playmate in a puppy and will leave poor Bluebell alone. 

Zulu, our Bengal, is very vocal and howls, chirps, purrs and makes a whole host of other noises. I have no doubt in my mind that he will HATE the puppy. But I could be wrong…!

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

triple trouble - I wish you luck.. maybe the three of them en masse will keep puupy in it's place. Will be interested to see what happens x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Turi said:


> Morning,
> 
> I also have cats (three) and have been trying to devise a 'plan' for when we bring our puppy home:
> 
> ...


Turi, are you a Project Manager in the working world? If not I believe I have discovered your true vocation in life! I have never known someone quite so organised. I think you're probably a bit of a spread sheet queen aren't you?
Do you have contingency plans in case things ......don't go to plan? Lol 

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Karen, you’re right I should have been a Project Manager! I’m in fact a PA and yes, rather obsessively organised with hundreds of spread sheets (am I that transparent?!)!

Hmmm… nope, no contingency plans. That’s when I’ll be coming onto the forum and begging for people’s advice!

Turi x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

Just resurrecting this thread! Getting puppy in just over 10 weeks and beginning to seriously think about tactics to get my 2 one year old british shorthair cats used to a puppy.

I had a question about Feliway and whether people thought it had really helped their cats to keep calm in the stressful situation of introducing a puppy into their home!

Seriously thinking about investing in a feliway diffuser. Should I?

Eleanor


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We got a Feliway diffuser and my cats were SO much better with Saffi's arrival than I thought they would be. Under no circumstances did we let Saffi chase the cats, eat their food or bark at them. The cats are allowed upstairs but she isn't... so far it goes well


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Turi thanks, that is great to know. 

Cats will definitely have access to upstairs whereas puppy will not! Will be getting a stair gate.

I am nervous but am not going to let this stop me getting a dog. We will have to take one step at a time and give the cats lots of attention and space.

One of my cats is very shy with strangers, he hid under the sofa (a 3 inch gap if that!) when an electrician came around last week! Am thinking it will take him a while to get used to a puppy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I was nervous too – my three cats are very different. Zulu (Bengal) can be ferocious – I was petrified he’d maul Saffi to pieces. Elmo (half Siamese) is scared of everything but very playful with people he knows. Bluebell (Blue Burmese) is incredibly affectionate and sweet. Elmo probably has the best relationship with Saffi – he lets her lick his face and sometimes rubs against her when they're about to be fed! As an aside we ALWAYS feed the cats first. Zulu often puts Saffi in her place and Saffi squeals like a piglet. I leave them to it – I’d only intervene if I thought one of them was going to get hurt. In fact I've never scolded the cats for warning Saffi. Bluebell is the one who doesn’t really like Saffi – if Saffi gets too close when she’s sleeping she’ll bop her on the head and hiss. And she didn’t come downstairs for the first two weeks that we had her which made us feel terrible. Now, however, if Bluebell is desperate for a cuddle she’ll tolerate Saffi next to her. 

What we did enforce was that the cats and Saffi would sleep in the same room, albeit with Saffi in her crate. I think they have to get used to each other’s presence at some point! 

Also, we set everything up (crate, toys, puppy gate) a week or so before Saffi's arrival so that there weren't too many changes for the cats at one time. I wrote about it on my blog: http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/preparing-the-cats/

The cats investigating Saffi's crate:









Peering out tentatively on Saffi's first day at home:









Zulu getting a bit closer (still on the first day):









Feeding time!









Bluebell reluctantly sharing cuddle time with Saffi:









Please drop something Daddy! 









Ready for bed:









Sorry, picture overload . Hope this reassures you somewhat


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Turi thanks so much for the advice and the amazing photos! I will take on board all that you have said.

I love the last photo especially, I hope I can get my 2 to sleep on top of the crate! It's also made me want to get a big cat bed that my 2 can snuggle up together in.

This is Claude and Coco this morning waiting to go in the bath after I had had a shower (they like to go in and lick the water off the side of the bath..they are such oddbods!).


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Your babies are beautiful! And I love it when pets have funny little traits like you've described with yours. 

Let us know how the introduction goes and if you need any more help don't hesitate to ask


----------

